# 29 Gallon



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is a full tank shot to start things off.

Middle ornament is just that. Not real. Yes, that is an Eifel Tour ornament you can just barely see. The plants to the far right are fake since there's no light on that side of the tank.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

One of the ghost shrimp inhabitants...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

And now some not-so-good puffer pics.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

Yay! Dwarf Puffers! I'm going to get a few myself soon.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If I remember, I'll try and take a pic of them begging for food in the next couple of days... After I walk in from a shift at work they all crowd up in the corner with the least flow and beg for food. It's quite funny.:laugh:


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, thats is crazy planted, got some advice for me, im also gunna be starting a 29 planted(for plecos)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm not great with plants. I go for easy to care for, low maitenance plants. That's my big secret... For plecos, they get some mass on them, and almost all get some decent size. What I would recommend is a drift wood labrynth with some java fern and java moss attached to the wood. Also anything you put in there, make sure it's got strong stalks for support.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice u finaly posted some pics of ur puffers 
there nice dude


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

great tank mettle

your puffers are fat like a couple of mine,lol.

my male is a skinny bugger tho. he's such a picky eater. do you have any picky eaters in your crew?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I took those pics almost RIGHT after they finished eating. So they had really full, round bellies. I kind of have them on this weird feeding regiment of 'whenever I feel like thawing some bloodworms' they get to eat, haha... A couple of times they've gone a full 72 hours with food. No issues that I've seen. I think it's good for them from time to time.

As for picky eaters... None that I've seen. Everyone loves their bloodworms.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

pretty sweet


----------

